# Consejo : Aparato de 110v en 220v



## Uveral (Ene 15, 2014)

Buenas, hace poco me he equivocado en ebay al comprar un aparato de ultrasonidos. Lo he pedido de 110v en vez de 220v. 

Entonces me gustaría saber que me aconsejáis. 

El ultrasonidos en concreto es este 30W/50W Mini Ultrasonic Cleaner DA-968 (puedo adjuntar foto del circuito si aportase algo).

Lo he abierto y bueno tiene un pequeño transformador. Pensé en sustituirlo por otro similar de 220v pero los que he visto admitían igual 110v que 220v con salida de 6v... 12v... y he pensado que igual si lo conecto a 220v voltios no pasa nada.

Otra cosa que he pensado es, si fuera posible ver a cuanto funciona el circuito, o el transformador que salida tiene, y conectar un cargador de movil (5v) o un adaptador de estos regulables.

Otra cosa que he leído por ahí es conectar un cable a una fase y el otro a la toma de tierra, aunque mi sentido común me dice que no debería hacerlo 

Porque comprar un reductor de 220v a 110v vale casi lo mismo que el aparato, devolverlo me costaría en el envío también al menos 15€, entonces me gustaría saber si hubiese alguna solución más económica. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola maño, , mira yo creo que la mejor y mas barata solución es un transformador 220-110, para esa potencia los tienes nuevos por 10€ y si te acercas al rastro por 2€, hay a montones. 
Desarmarlo, para cambiarle la fuente o alimentarlo con otra fuente, va a ser un lio si no tienes mínimos conocimientos.
Este aparato lleva su propia fuente, que no parece muy mala. 
Si has medido la salida y te da 12V, sabiendo que tiene un consumo max. de 50 W, puede ponerle otra fuente, pero esta solución si que va a ser mas cara y liosa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2014)

Uveral dijo:


> . . . Otra cosa que he leído por ahí es conectar un cable a una fase y el otro a la toma de tierra, aunque mi sentido común me dice que no debería hacerlo


Hazle caso a tu sentido común 


> Porque comprar un reductor de 220v a 110v vale casi lo mismo que el aparato, devolverlo me costaría en el envío también al menos 15€, entonces me gustaría saber si hubiese alguna solución más económica.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Reemplazar el transformador interno también te será caro.

Publica fotos del interior del aparato.


La solución mas sencilla es agregar un auto-transformador 220-110 como ya te comentaron


----------



## Uveral (Ene 15, 2014)

Muchas gracias a los dos.







Ya, he estado mirando la web de una tienda que me pilla cerca, diotronic, y he visto que los precios de los transformadores internos son igual o alguno más caro que los externos.

No buscaba la solución más sencilla, busco la más barata, ya de paso si aprendo algo y tengo que encender el soldador  , pues mucho mejor.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 15, 2014)

Uveral dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los dos.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/csxv0nd7lm1eiz7/ultra.jpg
> 
> ...



Parece alimentado con una fuente conmutada y posiblemente funcione sin problemas con entradas desde 100 VAC hasta 240 VAC.

Sin embargo te sugiero verifiques el asunto en el manual de instrucciones o cuelga una foto de la placa de indicaciones que debería encontrarse en el mismo aparato.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 15, 2014)

El circuito es algo similar al de las fuentes para dicroícas. No se puede sustituir el transformador a la ligera, tampoco puedo asegurar que funcione a 220V igual que a 110V, no estoy familiarizado con ese tipo de fuentes. Yo creo que te conviene compar el autotransformador de 220V a 110V como dijo Fogonazo. A menos que alguien que conozca de éstas fuentes te asegure que no existe problema en conectarla al doble de tensión.


----------



## Uveral (Ene 23, 2014)

Bueno al final me cogí un autotransformador y ya la tengo funcionando, hace ciclos de 1 hora a 30w o 1/2hora a 50w. 

Me gustaría automatizarla, que hiciera un ciclo de 1/2hora a 50w y parara una hora, hiciera otro ciclo y parara una hora, y así continuamente.

Pensé hacer un circuito con un 555 que cada hora y media metiera corriente por el ON, pero el tema es que hay que pulsar el boton 50w 30 veces (para cada minuto) y luego pulsar el ON, por lo que entiendo que debería usar dos 555 o un 556, así que no se cual puede ser la forma más sencilla de hacerlo.

La botonera es la siguiente:






La segunda opción que he pensado es, que supongo... no lo he comprobado, pero mirando esta imagen:






Justo encima del C3 hay 4 pines de entrada de la botonera. Supongo que sería posible que dos de ellos alimentaran esta misma, y los otros dos fueran un puente que pusiera en funcionamiento el circuito, podría desconectarlo, mirar con un tester por que pines pasa corriente cuando pone el aparato en funcionamiento, y conectar a los mismos un circuito con un solo 555 que conectara durante 1/2 hora y parara una hora.

Así que me gustaría saber como lo véis, hablo del 555 porque es el que conozco, pero estoy abierto a cualquier solución que vuestra experiencia vea mejor o más sencilla.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 25, 2014)

Uveral dijo:


> Bueno al final me cogí un autotransformador y ya la tengo funcionando, hace ciclos de 1 hora a 30w o 1/2hora a 50w.
> 
> Me gustaría automatizarla, que hiciera un ciclo de 1/2hora a 50w y parara una hora, hiciera otro ciclo y parara una hora, y así continuamente.
> 
> ...



Hola...Sí aceptas un comentario...sacaría primero el esquema del aparato(supongo que no debe ser tan complejo)...trataría de entender como es que funciona y por ultimo pensaría como resolverlo...el 555 en su versión standar no llega a dar retardos de tanto tiempo debido a los valores de R/C y a la corriente de fuga de los capacitores que hace que nunca lleguen a cargarse o lo hagan no siempre de forma constante.
Saludos.
Ric.


----------

